# introducing Babydoll (plus pictures from may)



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

so when i went shopping for new toys to fill the new level of cage i saw this little girl all alone in the top tank cage of the pet store. she looked so lonely and sad all by herself way up there. when i put my hand in there she immediately started to lick it off. well i couldn't say no to that. *chuckles* neither could my boyfriend... he had been taking me to all the stores without rats to try to find the toys we needed but we couldn't find everything so we finally stopped at pets unlimited and i had to see the rats... he said "i promised myself that i wouldn't let you get another rat but she's so sweet!" :lol: pretty sure i converted another to rat-dom! 

anyway, without further a-do here's Babydoll








reachthestars and i took quite a few more pictures. so much in fact that the rest are going to be coming to me on a cd. so for now i only have the one to share of babydoll. when i get the cd i'll post more. 

we also took pictures of everyone else as well. i only have a couple of tickling bribery's belly right now though. but they're really cute so i'll share.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Go you! I'm so jealous! She looks like she's really comfortable with you already


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

she is. i'm really impressed with her. she is so affectionate she is almost rivaling Violet, which is hard to do! poor girl though. she's so freaked out about all the space and new friends. 

i must say i have THEE most accepting group of rats EVER! i had them all out on the couch when i was setting up the cage. took nearly 5 hours before i was able to put the rats back. i figured they were great with the girl during those 5 hours so i put babydoll in the new cage with everyone and they all curled up in different places and went to sleep. they've been great with her since. a bit of power grooming when she's being too much of a pest but nothing out of order. 

before anyone gets worried i was right there for hours afterwards watching them all very closely. and the cage is in the living room so we've been able to watch them all day again yesterday and today. there have been no problems. i also know i didn't even pretend at a QT and understand the risks. if i have to i will deal with them. i won't make excuses for why i didn't try at least partial QT other then i know i wouldn't have been able to keep it very well anyway. 

in any case she's doing great even if she's a bit wary of all the space. she'll come round soon though. i saw her running on the wheel a couple hours ago so she's already making progress. when i first put her in she wouldn't leave whereever i put her. now she's roaming the cage enough to at least change one level.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*AAWWW she's such a cutie Twich!! I love the name as well. Have you posted pics of your cage anywhere? I feel like you have but I can't remember ?? *


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yes i have. its in the rat homes section under "center of gravity..."


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww so cute


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

thank you, i think so too!


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

she looks so sweet and happy... ill bet she knows how lucky she is!


----------

